
15 year-old considers startups 'common' - drm237
http://www.financialpost.com/small_business/story.html?id=173243
======
sosuke
Maybe it was the article or lack of Google-able content but I just wasn't as
impressed as I was prepared to be. I couldn't find a site for Cyquester
Technologies other than freelance style systems and couldn't find any
additional details on the sale of the Facebook app by the other kid but it
seems to be a low dollar sale for a simple application. If anyone has
additional information I would love to take a look!

------
alaskamiller
Back in my day, starting up "web design" firms on a GeoCities account was
considered a success too!

